# Well I have power again.... for KEEPS!!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at 12:55am on Saturday morning the power went out for 90% of vineland and the surrounding areas (Millville, Newfield, Beuna, millmay, mizpah, EHT etc etc)

A huge storm came through and I believe there was a tornado or two.

Its pretty devistating the trees lost and the damage done. Thankfully it seems minimal lives were lost.

Power is still out for most of Vineland (not sure about other areas) but for us here in south east vineland we do have power back :clap:

Im moving to a farm (was to move saturday!!!) but they dont have power. Its crazy there and its hard to know where to start to start the clearing up process.

Thankfully no animals lives or human lives were lost at the farm!

See this link to my FB album (its made public so i could share it with you all) so you can see some of the damage. Pictures do NOT show it all and this is just a small small sampling of what everything looks like around here.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 748&type=1

Some will be without power till next weekend - hoping the farm is not one of them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

So glad you are okay and you got your power back! Wow, those storms just made a widespread mess! I feel so bad for everyone who was affected. 
We just had a very strong storm roll through about an hour and a half ago, it was very scary, we had 60mph winds ahead of the storm, worst lightning I've seen in a long time. Plus, my husband and daughters were on their way home from visiting family in town when the winds started. They were almost home and got stopped by a down tree, so the police had to turn them back, they came down another back road and tree/power line were down there! So they had to go the long way around to get home, like about 40 minutes or so. I think we are okay, but won't know until morning, I'll have to go check the fencelines back in the woods hopefully if anything fell it didn't affect the fence.

We're getting rain now, much needed rain. I guess with the good, you have to accept the bad. Just glad the bad is over! I'd love to open the windows, listen to the rain, take in the cooler breeze, but it stinks sooo bad outside, the creek next to our house dried out and bleh....Praying we get more rain over the next couple of days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

Widespread is definatly the word to decscribe them! I have family in Lancaster Ohio and they were hit pretty hard....completely missed me and went to the coast as well as south.... we're in need of rain here badly though I can do without the damage from the winds.

Hope that cleanup isn't too bad.... very good to hear that everyones ok too!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

I keep hearing about the storms and I can't believe we didn't get anything!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

It is such an inconvenience without power.... glad you are back and running... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

Still withou real power here. But th generator is suplying us with basic power. We just have to be careful how many lights are on at a time. Don't know when power will be restored.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

We just got our power back yesterday. All the neighboring towns are still with out. We live in north west Ohio. Our neighbors horse barn and ridding arena is completely destroyed. The only part still standing was the front of the barn. Thankfully that is the stable area for the horses so none were injured. We did have a young kid pass away because he ran his dirt bike into a down tree. It has been a crazy couple of weeks. Glad everyone was safe your way! Hope you get power soon.
Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

Wow... hope you get power soon..... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

I have been thinking about all you up that area, I have been praying for you. Here we are in the fire zone and you all had the storm but still have the heat.

Stacy keep us posted how you are wne you can.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

back at my parents -- Julio wanted to take a shower (he still doesnt have power at his house) so since we were coming up this way for the 4th we came up tonight so he could take a shower.

Yes the heat is pretty oppressive here! shoudl be getting a break soon (I hope)

My parents just got back from colorado Lori and they said it was pretty bad, adn they explained why teh fires had so much momentum with all the dead trees.

anyway Im still alive, just not able to get online much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

:hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

The Sierra Club has been preventing folks from cleaning up the downed trees in our forests for years. We used to go out and cut up the debris trees (we got a permit from the state, which we paid for) it kept a lot of the "fire fuel" cleaned up. Now, you can't do it at all. Also, I've heard that they are responsible for restricting the amount of "fire retardant" that they can dump on the fires. They said "just let it burn".

So, let's everyone thank the crazy environmentalists, for the death and destruction going on in the west....what nobody?

I can't imagine what it's like to be without power for days/weeks...it's never happened to me...the longest we've been off was about a day...I had to scramble to get fresh water for the animals. I'm definitely a "cry baby" if I don't have electricity. ray: you get it back soon.

I have room if anyone needs it...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

we have two generators at the farm - one runs the well pump and the other runs our electricity. Its been interesting. went through 3 generators. Fixed one (thats now on teh well pump) the second one was returned for a malfunction and now the third one is running the rest of the electricity.

It will be eerily quiet when both are shut off!

Still down powerlines on our street so we wont have power back till at the earliest tomorrow. But thats doubtful. My grandmom told me on the news they said there are 65 people without power still in vineland.

Yesterday it was not fun when the well pump died (probably to much surging from the use of the generator) and we were without power because the generator malfunctioned.

I went to my parents for a shower and to do laundry. When I got back they had the pump fixed and the power back with the new generator.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

So glad you at least have the generator's Stacey. Hopefully they get the power going tomorrow, so that everyone is restored! I couldn't imagine going without power that long, I think I'd literately go crazy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

I hope you get your electric back soon. We didnt loose electric but did go without water. But we got both back now. We would have probably died in this weather without electric with the temps being up to 106 at times. Hope yours comes back soon, glad you do have the generator, we sure need to get one of those.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Well I have power again.... for now*

Ours went out on Friday evening and came back the following Friday evening, so we were just about a full week without power... not fun. The worst is that the storms coming through tonight are supposed to be worse than those that went through a week ago... Buckle down, everyone, and stay safe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SO EXCITED!!!! Power came back on Monday!

I got internet hooked up today

So things are back to "normal"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!! Glad you got your power back!!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :leap:  :clap: :wahoo:


----------

